# Hand made EV



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That is the greatest grin, from ear to ear, I've had for a while watching build videos. From the moment I figured what you were doing I was  all the way through. Absolutly fantastic!

Just one thing, do you think the golf green will survive a round given the weight?

This has to be one for the non road going forum.
I take it it is not going on the road?

Many thanks for posting that.


----------



## VicenteSpain (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. 
Weight is about 850 kg.

I think it may be useful for transporting people in industrial installations or tourist areas, but I've built just for fun.

Greetings


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

VicenteSpain said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Weight is about 850 kg.
> 
> I think it may be useful for transporting people in industrial installations or tourist areas, but I've built just for fun.
> ...


I would have thought it would be a lot more then that given the amount of steel that goes into the forklift chassis. I guess you are using a lot less battery weight and no lift boom.

You should start a sport like golf buggy sumo, you'd win outright!

Hey, I wonder what it'll pull?

It certainly looks like fun, makes me wonder why I didn't do that.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

That is absolutely awsome!


----------



## electromet (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks like an unsanforized Hummer H1. Great job!


----------



## VicenteSpain (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for your comments


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

Brillante idea, bien hecho!


Albano


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Top Tonka Toy!


----------

